# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نحوه ذخیره کردن پایگاه در SQL ...!؟

## sam_fisher_440

سلام
من اولین بار هست که با SQL SERVER کار می کنم یه دیتابیس ایجاد کردم تو برنامم استفاده کردم حالا نمی دونم چطور باید تو یه فایل دخیره کنم تا بتونم جاهای دیگه هم استفاده کنم. نمیدونم باید Export بزنم یا Backup بگیرم ازش ...!؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما کافیه یک Backup از دیتابیس تهیه کنید.
همچنین میتونید دیتابیس رو Detach کرده و فایلهای MDF,LDF رو  جابجا کنید و در سیستم مقصد اونو Attach کنید.
ولی راه اول پیشنهاد میشه چون امنیت اون بیشتر هست و دیتابیس اصلی شما همچنان پاربرجاست.ولی در روش دوم شاید فایلها رو cut کنید و حین عمل کپی مشکلی برای فایلها پیش بیاد که نمیشه کاریش کرد.

----------

